# Makrelentour 2011 das Original



## Wulli (27. März 2011)

Moin werte Gemeinde der Makrelenjäger!

Da mittlerweile schon einige Boardies Kopfgeld auf mich ausgesetzt haben...

Hier jetzt "same procedure as every year" die Anmeldeliste für die Makrelentour 2011

Eigentlich hat sich nichts geändert. Wir fahren am 26.06.2011 um 7.00h mit der Blauort von Büsum aus los. Ich habe für 20 Personen Plätze reserviert. Fahrpreis ist 42.- € und ist im Voraus auf mein Konto zu überweisen. Eine Rückerstattung der Fahrtkosten ist nicht möglich! Ich werde rechtzeitig vor der Fahrt meine Kontodaten per PN an die Mitfahrer verschicken.

Hier noch ein Paar Tipps, für ein erfolgreiches Makrelenangeln:

- Stabile Rute
- Große Rolle mit monofiler Schnur (45er)
- Tabletten oder Kaugummis, falls es schaukeln sollte! (Honeyball bevorzugt Zäpfchen...   nun gut, jeder wie er mag)
- Makrelenvorfächer (egal was. wenn Sie da sind, beißen sie auf alles)
- Bleie oder Pilker ohne Drilling ( 100 - 200g)
- Eis
- Kühlbox
- Je nach Wetterlage evtl. Sonnenschutz
- Kurzes, scharfes Messer

So und nun bitte ich um Anmeldung:

1. Urmel23 (erster) (6)
2. Ziebell (erster) (6)
3. BVBHolle 
4. Offense80 (2)
5. Dirk 
6. Fangüberhauptnix
7. Pöppi (5)
8. Goover
9. Detlef (Goover)
10. Tadeusz (Goover)
11. Wulli (5)
12. Jan (Urmel23)
13. Stingray (5)
14. Peter (5)
15. HerrHamster (2)
16. Phillip (Offense80)
17. Lutz 
18. Wolfgang Junge (2)
19. 
20.


#h
Wulli


----------



## Honeyball (27. März 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

|kopfkratmmmh, kritischer Termin, weil wir in NRW da ein langes Wochenende haben (Donnerstag ist Fronleichnam):g
Da hängt man erfahrungsgemäß sowohl auf der A1 als auch auf der A2 auf dem Rückweg ziemlich fest...:c
Ich sach mal erstmal jein und sprech mich mit Hinnerk ab...


----------



## offense80 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Ich klär das auch in den nächsten Tagen ab, sage auch auf jedenfall mal jein (muß sehen wie es Job technisch aussieht. Aber Wulli noch ein Hinweis zur Ausrüstung.

Nicht zu vergessen ist der 
1. Helm ( Drillinge im Hinterkopf sehen wie letztes Jahr gesehen schei** aus)

2. Eine Diebstahlsicherung um sich ruhig schlafen legen zu können, OHNE das jemand aus den Sachen einen SB Laden macht :q


----------



## ziebell (28. März 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Moin Moin Wulli,

Es sollte schon drei Anmeldungen geben. Die Von Dir und die von Urmel23 (erster) und von Ziebell.#h

Dann können wir schon mal Skart spielen.

Gruß

Eick


----------



## MFT-Chris (28. März 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

was'n hier los, wat seiert ihr den so rum...dann mach ich mal den Anfang  *dabei* #6 ..aber sowas von ersterererer :vik:

Gruß Chris


----------



## urmel23 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

hei ho....männers. es ist soweit und auch in diesem jahr sind die dauergäste wieder dabei....wie schon am tag der letzten tour (erstererererer) gesagt sind ziebell und ich wieder am start. hoffentlich in diesem jahr mit ein paar leckeren minithunen ;-)

zusätzlich schleppen wir diese jahr noch BVBholle mit.

der urmel wars

edith sagt: mit BVBholle haben wir dann auch gleich den ersttäter an board der ne runde schnappes ausgeben muss *fg*


----------



## offense80 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Bin dabei und Dirk vom letzten Jahr auch (hab ihn gerade gefragt) #6


----------



## BVBHolle (28. März 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Moinsen @All: Das das Urmel-Tierchen mich schon mit anmeldet, finde ich ja so nett......Aber trotzdem dann nochmal ein großes *DABEI *


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. März 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Ich bin auch wieder dabei, wie jedes Jahr....den Spaß kann ich mir doch nicht entgehen lassen....:m


----------



## offense80 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich bin auch wieder dabei, wie jedes Jahr....den Spaß kann ich mir doch nicht entgehen lassen....:m



Cool, dann können wir ja wieder auf professionelle Bilder hoffen #6


----------



## Wulli (30. März 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Moin,

habe eben die Liste aktualisiert.

das mit dem Skat spielen ist schon mal klar...|rolleyes

Wir müssen noch ein bischen die Werbetrommel rühren. Immerhin habe ich 20 Plätze reserviert. Das sollten wir doch eigentlich schaffen, oder?|kopfkrat

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



Wulli schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe eben die Liste aktualisiert.
> 
> ...



gehe mal davon aus das du alle per PN angetextet hast die im letzten jahr am start waren. in meinem bekanntenkreis bin ich durch. warte jetzt nur auf rückmeldungen. habe die hoffung das sich noch der eine oder andere findet ;-) eine AB tour mit 7 leuten wäre aber auch so richtig gar nicht gut.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (31. März 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Moin!
Nun schiebt mal keine "Vorab-Panik"... Ihr bekommt ganz sicher alle Plätze voll.
Büsum ist von Münster aus ein bissel weit.. aber mit 1 - 3 Beifahrern im Auto... mal schauen. Vielleich kann ich noch ein paar AB-ler aus Münster aktivieren.
#h


----------



## offense80 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Ich hab auch noch den einen oder anderen angeschrieben. Wie sieht es mit "Nichtboardies" aus Wulli??


----------



## Brassenwürger (31. März 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



Wulli schrieb:


> Wir müssen noch ein bischen die Werbetrommel rühren. Immerhin habe ich 20 Plätze reserviert. Das sollten wir doch eigentlich schaffen, oder?|kopfkrat
> 
> Wulli


 
Dann möchte ich noch den Peter Urbatschek mit anmelden! Der hat zwar nicht mal einen PC, aber er darf ja wohl trotzdem mit....

Und er war auch schon dabei....


----------



## FangÜberhaubtNix (31. März 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

alles klar Mohoin erstmal,
 was muß man machen wen muß man anschreiben um dabei sein zu dürfen 
offense80 hat mich dazu überedet bin allerdings blutiger anfänger was das angeht hoffe das ist kein problem.
wann muß man man geld überweisen wäre dann des nächste.

MFG:
aus Hamburg


----------



## Wulli (31. März 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch den einen oder anderen angeschrieben. Wie sieht es mit "Nichtboardies" aus Wulli??



Mitkommen können alle, die in der Lage sind eine Angel von einem Reisebus zu unterscheiden...:q:q:q



FangÜberhaubtNix schrieb:


> alles klar Mohoin erstmal,
> was muß man machen wen muß man anschreiben um dabei sein zu dürfen
> offense80 hat mich dazu überedet bin allerdings blutiger anfänger was das angeht hoffe das ist kein problem.
> wann muß man man geld überweisen wäre dann des nächste.
> ...



Moin! Ich habe Dich auf die Anmeldeliste gesetzt. Wenn die Reise naht, werde ich alle Teilnehmer anschreiben und meine Kontodaten mitteilen. Dann muss das Geld in einem gewissen Zeitraum auf meinem Konto sein, sonst rückt jemand anderes nach.

So einfach ist das. 

Und um Makrelen zu fangen, muss man wirklich kein angel-Genie sein. Wenn die Fische da sind, beißen die sogar auf einen alten Kaffee-Löffel.

Wulli


----------



## FangÜberhaubtNix (31. März 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

lol na denn dankeschön,also jede menge kaffeelöffel mitnehmen ^^
ich freu mich schon mal was neues auszuprobieren


----------



## pöppi (1. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Ohne viele Worte: *Bin wie immer dabei!*


----------



## goover (2. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Hi,:vik:

ich bin dabei und bringe _*noch zwei*_ mit, Detlef und Tadeusz.

Okay?|wavey:


----------



## offense80 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Goover du Feudel der Leidenschaft.....schön das du dabei bist :vik:#6


----------



## nemles (3. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Bin dieses Mal nicht dabei.|uhoh:

Bin zu der Zeit noch in Norge  Wünsche Euch eine (wie immer) lustige Tour und gute Fänge.#6

Petri Heil, Tom


----------



## Wulli (3. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Moin,

na denn sind wir schon mal bei 13 Teilnehmern.

So langsam wird´s ja was...#6

Wulli


----------



## Brassenwürger (3. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



Wulli schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> na denn sind wir schon mal bei 13 Teilnehmern.
> 
> ...


 
War ja nicht anders zu erwarten, bis jetzt haben wir den Kahn doch immer voll gekriegt...#6

Das wird bestimmt wieder ´ne interessante Tour...:vik:


----------



## pitus02 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich natürlich auch wieder dabei #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Moinsen
meine Erinnerung verblaßt immer so schnell  aber war nicht in den letzten Jahren 'ne Zahl in Klammern hinter den Teilnehmern?!?
wofür war die noch...|kopfkrat....|director: WULLI...büddebüdde...

Gruß Chris


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moinsen
> meine Erinnerung verblaßt immer so schnell  aber war nicht in den letzten Jahren 'ne Zahl in Klammern hinter den Teilnehmern?!?
> wofür war die noch...|kopfkrat....|director: WULLI...büddebüdde...
> 
> Gruß Chris


 
Moin Chris,

stimmt, ich glaube das war die Anzahl, wie oft du schon dabei warst!? #6


----------



## Wulli (4. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moinsen
> meine Erinnerung verblaßt immer so schnell  aber war nicht in den letzten Jahren 'ne Zahl in Klammern hinter den Teilnehmern?!?
> wofür war die noch...|kopfkrat....|director: WULLI...büddebüdde...
> 
> Gruß Chris



Nun ja. Da will ich Dir bei Deiner Erinnerung mal behilflich sein...|rolleyes



pitus02 schrieb:


> Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich natürlich auch wieder dabei #h



Schön, dass Du wieder dabei bist. Freu mich auf eine nette Tour!

Wulli


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Chris,
> 
> stimmt, ich glaube das war die Anzahl, wie oft du schon dabei warst!? #6


 
aaaaah, jetzt wo du es sagst fällt es mir auch wieder ein |bigeyes:q


----------



## Kotzi (4. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Hmm, würdet ihr auch wen "fremden" mitnehmen?
Und wie sieht das aus mit Mitfahrgelegenheiten? Fährt  irgendwer im Raum Köln los ( ganz Grob), der wen mitnehmen würde ,wo man sich die Spritkosten teilen kann? Wenn das alles gegeben wäre würde ich gerne mitmachen ( nächste hürde wäre mein chef ob ich da arbeiten müsste).
Mfg


----------



## urmel23 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

moin,

ich schlepp noch einem mehr mit. kannst den namen Jan (urmel23) noch auf die liste setzten....

gruß

urmel


----------



## Wulli (6. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Hmm, würdet ihr auch wen "fremden" mitnehmen?
> Und wie sieht das aus mit Mitfahrgelegenheiten? Fährt  irgendwer im Raum Köln los ( ganz Grob), der wen mitnehmen würde ,wo man sich die Spritkosten teilen kann? Wenn das alles gegeben wäre würde ich gerne mitmachen ( nächste hürde wäre mein chef ob ich da arbeiten müsste).
> Mfg



Moin, 

wie gesagt, wir nehmen jeden mit, der ne Angel vom Reisebus unterscheiden kann und sich hier rechtzeitig anmeldet...

Mitfahrgelegenheiten müsst Ihr selber organisieren. Am besten ist, Du hörst Dich hier im AB mal um, wer aus Deiner Ecke kommt und mitfahren will.



urmel23 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich schlepp noch einem mehr mit. kannst den namen Jan (urmel23) noch auf die liste setzten....
> 
> ...



... ist erledigt!

Wulli


----------



## maki1980 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

wenn Ihr noch einen Platz frei habt, würde ich mich gern anschließen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Kotzi (6. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Naja dann offizieller aufruf: wer irgendwo aus dem großraum Köln kommt und mich mitnehmen würde bitte melden.
Mfg


----------



## Wulli (10. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> wenn Ihr noch einen Platz frei habt, würde ich mich gern anschließen.
> 
> ...



Na klar! Die Liste ist aktualisiert.

Wulli


----------



## HerrHamster (12. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Ich bin auch wieder dabei!


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Ich bin auch wieder dabei!


 
Hi Alex, lass dich aber nicht wieder "fotographieren" auf der Anreise (warst du doch, oder?)..... Leider sind Markus, Sunny und ich in diesem Jahr nicht dabei, da wir zu der Zeit in Norge sind und uns mit den bis zu 2Kg schweren Makrelen als Beifang "abquälen" müssen....#6
Trotzdem viel Spass euch allen und dickes Petri!! (Wird diemal wohl auch etwas ruhiger, ist ja kein Fussball zu der Zeit!!!):q:q


----------



## HerrHamster (12. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Haha, sehr lustig... 
Aber die Tour war echt geil,...auch wenn wir kaum gefangen haben!


----------



## offense80 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Ist echt schade, das ihr drei dieses Jahr nicht mit dabei sein könnt. Naja, hat halt nicht jeder das Glück bei dieser Fahrt dabei zu sein 

Aber schaut mal am 27.06. in die Norwegische Presse, wenn die voller Neid über unsere Tour berichten  :vik:

P.S. falls wir dieses Jahr wieder so einen Tag erwischen sollten, werde ich meine Fangmethode umstellen und es auf "Taklediebe" versuchen, das soll zu dieser Jahreszeit ja auch funktionieren lol


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ist echt schade, das ihr drei dieses Jahr nicht mit dabei sein könnt. Naja, hat halt nicht jeder das Glück bei dieser Fahrt dabei zu sein
> 
> Aber schaut mal am 27.06. in die Norwegische Presse, wenn die voller Neid über unsere Tour berichten :vik:
> 
> P.S. falls wir dieses Jahr wieder so einen Tag erwischen sollten, werde ich meine Fangmethode umstellen und es auf "Taklediebe" versuchen, das soll zu dieser Jahreszeit ja auch funktionieren lol


 
Moin Michael,
nächstes Jahr sind wir wieder on Bord!:q Was die Presse in Norge angeht, so werden die bei uns genug zu tun haben.. Diese echt dicken norwegischen Makrelen, ich kann dir sagen....die kriegste nicht gebändigt. |rolleyes Die letzte Gute, die ich gefangen hatte, hat beim Gaffen noch 'nen halbwüchsigen Rauhhaardackel ausgespuckt!!! eeeeehrlich !!! |kopfkrat 

Was das Angeln auf "Tacklediebe" angeht, ich hab gehört so'n Päckchen Wirbel oder so auf Grund, da gehen die gut drauf!!  |rolleyes


----------



## offense80 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Haben Rauhaardackel nicht Schonzeit? Das sind doch noch Laichdackel um diese Zeit wo ihr da hin fahrt :q

Rolf, hast du mal gesehen, wie viele "Neue" bei der Tour dabei sind?? Und da ja die Neuen immer einen "Willkommensschluck" mitbringen sollen, kannst du dir ja doch nochmal überlegen wohin ihr lieber fahren wollt....allein schaffen wir diese "Begrüßungsschluckmengen" garnicht :vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



offense80 schrieb:


> Haben Rauhaardackel nicht Schonzeit? Das sind doch noch Laichdackel um diese Zeit wo ihr da hin fahrt :q
> 
> Rolf, hast du mal gesehen, wie viele "Neue" bei der Tour dabei sind?? Und da ja die Neuen immer einen "Willkommensschluck" mitbringen sollen, kannst du dir ja doch nochmal überlegen wohin ihr lieber fahren wollt....allein schaffen wir diese "Begrüßungsschluckmengen" garnicht :vik:


 
Hm, da kann man schon ins Grübeln kommen.|rolleyes Aber wenn ihr das mit der "Makrelentaufe" vorher durchzieht, kommt ihr bestimmt 2 Std später raus......:q:q


----------



## offense80 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hm, da kann man schon ins Grübeln kommen.|rolleyes Aber wenn ihr das mit der "Makrelentaufe" vorher durchzieht, kommt ihr bestimmt 2 Std später raus......:q:q



Und bei der Menge an "Begrüßungsschlücken" werden wir dann wohl auch erst gegen 16 Uhr wieder alles mitbekommen, was um uns herum passiert bzw. passiert ist :q


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Hallo Leute,

schlechte Nachrichen: Ich muss leider absagen! Ich habe völlig übersehen, dass mein Onkel am 25.06 seinen 50. Geburtstag groß feiert, das ist leider familiäres Pflichtprogramm....#q:c

Es seie denn, irgendjemand holt mich um 5.00 Uhr morgens in der Hittfelder Scheune ab...aber dann wird´s bei mir mit Angeln sicher nichts mehr...:#2:

Schade, war mein Fehler! Man sollte seinen Terminkalender besser pflegen...
Damit entfällt auch die Teilnahme von Peter Urbatschek, der ja mit mir gefahren wäre...

Ich wünsche Euch auf alle Fälle viel Spaß und fette Makrelen!

Schöne Grüße,
Carsten#h


----------



## maki1980 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Na wie gut das Ihr auf den Willkommensschluck hinweißt.
Kommt somit auf die Mitnehmliste......


----------



## maki1980 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Mensch Wulli,

denn mach doch bei mir bitte ein + dran.
Ich werde meinen Daddy mitbringen somit erübrigt sich die Sache mit dem Vatertagsgeschenk :O)

Gruß an alle

Daniel


----------



## offense80 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Nette Idee Maki, da wird sich dein Dad sicher drüber freuen #6..... und wenn wir wieder zurück sind, wird er nie wieder ein Wort mit dir sprechen, weil du ihn mit auf dieses Schiff voller Chaoten genommen hast :q:q:q


----------



## Wulli (25. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> schlechte Nachrichen: Ich muss leider absagen! Ich habe völlig übersehen, dass mein Onkel am 25.06 seinen 50. Geburtstag groß feiert, das ist leider familiäres Pflichtprogramm....#q:c
> 
> ...



Mensch Carsten!

Das ist ja schade!:c:c:c

Kann Dein Onkel seinen Geburtstag nicht verlegen???|evil:|evil:|evil:

Wulli


----------



## maki1980 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Guten Morgen,

hoffe ihr habt alle Ostern gut überstanden.
Bitte mich + Daddy wieder von der Liste streichen.
Leider muss Frauchen Arbeiten und somit darf ich Babysitten.........

HEUL

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Stingray (26. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Moin Wulli

Ein bischen spät, aber dann doch noch . Peter mein Bruder und ich sind auch wieder dabei .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Wulli (27. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



Stingray schrieb:


> Moin Wulli
> 
> Ein bischen spät, aber dann doch noch . Peter mein Bruder und ich sind auch wieder dabei .
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Mensch Thomas,

und ick dachte schon dat ward nix mehr mit Dir...:m

Wat schoin, dat Du ook wedder mit dorbi büss...

Wulli


----------



## Honeyball (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

OK, Wulli, dann mach mal die letzten 3 Plätze klar für Honeyball und seine beiden Töchter...
Nachdem mich meine "Große" in Norwegen böse abgezockt hat, wird es Zeit für meine Revanche...


----------



## Wulli (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



Honeyball schrieb:


> OK, Wulli, dann mach mal die letzten 3 Plätze klar für Honeyball und seine beiden Töchter...
> Nachdem mich meine "Große" in Norwegen böse abgezockt hat, wird es Zeit für meine Revanche...



Oha,

der Ferkelfahnder mit familiärer Unterstützung...|supergri

wir sind gespannt...:z:z:z

Wulli


----------



## offense80 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



Honeyball schrieb:


> OK, Wulli, dann mach mal die letzten 3 Plätze klar für Honeyball und seine beiden Töchter...
> Nachdem mich meine "Große" in Norwegen böse abgezockt hat, wird es Zeit für meine Revanche...



Na bei meinem Glück stehen wir dann wieder nebeneinander, und die zocken uns gemeinsam ab lol....sollte meinen Nick in "Opferangler" ändern |supergri


----------



## ziebell (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Moin Moin Mämmer und kleine Töchter!!!!!!!!!

Wer bringt denn nun den Schluck aus der Pulle, für vor der Abfahrt mit?????

Ich wäre ja für BVBHolle. Ist ja auch das Erste mal und so dabei. Und nicht vergessen Apfelsaft für die Töchter. Und für Honeyball etwas Selter. Damit er klar im Koprf ist. Und erster bei den gefangen Fischen ist.


----------



## BVBHolle (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Mahlzeit @ All: Selbstverständlich werde ich für meinen Einstand einen entsprechenden Umtrunk vorhalten.......:m|wavey:


----------



## offense80 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Na das ist doch mal ne Ansage #6


----------



## Honeyball (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

*Mann, wat ne Kacke!!!!*

Ich hasse diese blöden Typen, die auf die bescheuerte Idee kommen, dass Brückenwochenenden sich für EDV-Umstellungen eignen!!!! |krach: :r

Ausgerechnet dieses Jahr, wo die Nordsee nur so überquellen wird vor Makrelen, kann ich mir die Tour von der Backe putzen!!!#q:c:c:c

Also: da habt ihr wieder 3 Plätze für Nachrücker!!!


----------



## Wulli (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



Honeyball schrieb:


> *Mann, wat ne Kacke!!!!*
> 
> Ich hasse diese blöden Typen, die auf die bescheuerte Idee kommen, dass Brückenwochenenden sich für EDV-Umstellungen eignen!!!! |krach: :r
> 
> ...



Schade, schade!

Ich werde demnächst die Kontonummer rausschicken! Ich werden wieder die Teilnehmer Blau unterlegen, die bezahlt haben.

Wulli


----------



## offense80 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

NA GUT..... dann werde ich mal wieder für Nachschub sorgen grins. Kannst meinen Cousin mit eintragen (Phillip) der würde gern mitkommen. (Hab ja immer noch die Hoffnung einen schlechteren Angler als mich zu treffen :q )


----------



## Wulli (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Moin, moin!

Es wird ernst Männers! Die Kontodaten sind raus! 

Wir haben noch 2 Plätze zu besetzen! Falls noch jemand mit will, oder jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt, der mit will, bitte hier melden!! :q:q:q

So und nun raus mit den Flocken! Ich will ja auch dieses Jahr wieder nach Malle!!|bigeyes

Wulli


----------



## urmel23 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



offense80 schrieb:


> NA GUT..... dann werde ich mal wieder für Nachschub sorgen grins. Kannst meinen Cousin mit eintragen (Phillip) der würde gern mitkommen. (Hab ja immer noch die Hoffnung einen schlechteren Angler als mich zu treffen :q )



 meld ;-)   danke für die daten wulli! geld geht am WE raus....


----------



## urmel23 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Moin Wulli,

ich schlepp noch jemanden mit! 

kannst noch Urmel23 (Lutz) als 19. Mitfahrer eintragen.

Kohle habe ich gerade bekommen. Geld geht am WE mit raus.

Gruß

Björn


----------



## offense80 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Moin Moin liebe Gemeinde :q

hat einer von euch schon was gehört ob die Minithune da sind? Dieses Jahr ist hier im Trööt ja nicht viel los :c

LG
Michael


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Moin 
Ich muss das Makroangeln dieses Jahr leider absagen, wäre gern dabei, geht aber leider nicht... @Wulli hast PN

Gruß Chris


----------



## urmel23 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich muss das Makroangeln dieses Jahr leider absagen, wäre gern dabei, geht aber leider nicht... @Wulli hast PN
> 
> Gruß Chris


 
sehr schade!

schaut so aus als wenn wir immer weniger werden 

@wulli: kohle für Lutz, Jan und mich sind gerade raus (126 Euronen).

Hau rein


----------



## FangÜberhaubtNix (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

so denn werd ich mal nach Askari fahren haben ja in Hamburg auch endlich einen  so muß ich nicht ganz nach Moritz in Kaltenkirchen hin. 
Meint ihr für 150 euro bekomme ich eine einigermaßen anständige Rute Rolle ?? 

Bei Askari bzw Moritz sind ja so einige teure sachen oft runtergesezt,hab durch 2 std foren und beiträge lesen jezt eine Pilkrute von ca 3m 

z.B die
http://cgi.ebay.de/HIGH-CLASS-PILKR...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item35b274bbfa

in aussicht.

hab leider nicht mehr als 150 euro zur verfügung, im moment ein wenig knapp bei kasse also muß ich schaun was ich so bekomme was einigermaßen gut is aber nicht so teuer.


hat vielleicht einer von euch noch einen special tip an Rute Rolle das ich mit dem geld so hinkomme ?


|wavey:


----------



## urmel23 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



FangÜberhaubtNix schrieb:


> so denn werd ich mal nach Askari fahren haben ja in Hamburg auch endlich einen  so muß ich nicht ganz nach Moritz in Kaltenkirchen hin.
> Meint ihr für 150 euro bekomme ich eine einigermaßen anständige Rute Rolle ??
> 
> Bei Askari bzw Moritz sind ja so einige teure sachen oft runtergesezt,hab durch 2 std foren und beiträge lesen jezt eine Pilkrute von ca 3m
> ...



wofür willst du soviel geld ausgeben ? wenn du den kram nur zum makrelenangeln brauchst, dann tut es auch ein billiger stock/rute. 

ich habe eine dega rute (7euro) und eine dega rolle (16 euro) bespult mit einer 0,50er schnur (gerlinger eingenmarke). mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht. nach 5 jahren markrelenangeln kommt jetzt im 6 jahr mal eine neue schnur drauf und fertig. rute und rolle habe ich bei plünmohr (beringstedt bzw. bilsen) gekauft. der mitstreiter ziebell hat die gleiche günstige combo *g*

beim makrelenangeln braucht man wirklich kein mittelklassenmodell bzw. hightech mitschleppen. ich würde sagen das das zubehör in meiner kiste sogar mehr kostet als rute/rolle ;-) vernüftige wirbel, ein paar birnen-bleie (alternativ schlanke pilker ohne drilling) und ein paar tütchen mit vorfächer und du kommt mit 50-70 euro für alles zusammen locker aus .....

edit: hier noch mal ein link von askari:

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...eeres-combos/balzer-makrelen-combo/detail.jsf

dazu noch ein paar tüten mit makrelenvorfächern (nimm nicht zu große haken) und meereswirbel fertig ist die laube....


----------



## FangÜberhaubtNix (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

dachte bei der rute da noch an die Elbe weil die ist direkt vor der tür .
ich hab zwar seit etwas über 3 jahren mein Angelschein aber bin erst durch offense80 ans Zanderangeln geführt worden daher vorher nur Forelle ohne ende(da bin ich voll ausgerüstet),in allen andern sachen bin ich noch so ziemlich am anfang,möchte halt nix kaufen was ich nicht brauche.
Da frag ich dann lieber doch mal die Experten.


----------



## FangÜberhaubtNix (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

das ist ja man schon echt nen hammer preiß aber ich dachte route ab 3 m wegen verheddern mit andern weiter werfen usw. so stand es zumindest überall und die hat ja nur 2,10 m


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



FangÜberhaubtNix schrieb:


> das ist ja man schon echt nen hammer preiß aber ich dachte route ab 3 m wegen verheddern mit andern weiter werfen usw. so stand es zumindest überall und die hat ja nur 2,10 m


 
Hi FangÜberhauptnix,

Urmel hat schon Recht, da brauchst du echt kein High End-Tackle. Das Vorgeschlagene reicht echt völlig aus.|rolleyes
Und was du gehört hast, von wegen auswerfen..........auf der letzten Tour stand der Kollege neben mir, der sich beim Auswerfen fast "Skalpiert" hat. (Beim Auswerfen mit Pilker und Drilling als Gewicht, sich das Ding in den eigenen Hinterkopf gehauen hat) Ich sag mal (auch wenn's böse klingt!) Selbst Schuld.|gr: Da wo soviele Angler auf so engem Raum zusammen stehen, sollte man doch die Werferei lassen.#q
Warum auch? DU brauchst nur vor deiner Nase runterlassen.......#c
Also reicht 2,10m voll und ganz.........

Wünsche allen viel Spass bei der Tour und dickes Petri. Bin leider diesmal nicht dabei, da ich mit Sunny u.s.w. die dicken Makrelen in Norwegen fangen werde.....#6


----------



## offense80 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Mönsch Rolf, das Schädelpiercing von dem sah doch nett aus lol....kommt wohl aber auch, weil er schon von innen ein wenig betäubt war :q....hmmm aber ER hat zumindest was gefangen den Tag :q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



offense80 schrieb:


> Mönsch Rolf, das Schädelpiercing von dem sah doch nett aus lol....kommt wohl aber auch, weil er schon von innen ein wenig betäubt war :q....hmmm aber ER hat zumindest was gefangen den Tag :q:q:q


 
Hi Michael,

sicher, sah gut aus und ich hatte da das erste mal an dem Tag seine Bremse gehört!! Mal unter uns, hätte ich diese Menge Vodka drin gehabt, hätte ich wohl noch mit dem Drilling im Kopf gelacht.....(wenn ich's denn noch gemerkt hätte |kopfkrat) 
Ich hab ihm ja gesagt, er soll's drin lassen, das trägt man heutzutage so, wollte er nicht.......war aber auch ganz "gut", dass er sich selbst erwischt hat. Vieleicht lernt er es so. #c

Hätte alles anders und vor allem schlimmer ausgehen können.....|rolleyes
Von daher mit der "Werferei".....na ja|kopfkrat


----------



## FangÜberhaubtNix (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

alles klar dann werde ich die tage mal Askari unsicher machen danke noch mal


----------



## urmel23 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

oh ha, den drilling im kopf hab ich auch gesehen. wer in meiner nähe anfängt über kopf zu werfen bekommt von mir bescheid. das muss wirklich nicht sein auf einem kutter mit 50-55 anglern. ich habe keinen bock darauf das andere mir einen haken in den kopf fräsen.

wenn die markelen da sind braucht man eh nicht werfen und wenn sie nicht da sind, dann auch nicht |wavey:

@FangÜberhaubtNix: es reicht wirklich eine billige stabile (steife) rute und auch rolle und ne dicke schnur. die gesparkte kohle kannst du dann in andere teile für dein hobby investieren. 

wie lange eigentlich noch ? countdown müsste ja mal langsam einer mit anfangen.

gibt es schon was an fangergebnissen zu berichten ?


@wulli: ist die kohle schon da ????


----------



## BVBHolle (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Also ich habe auch schon wirklich Bock ! :vik:
Mal einen ganzen Tag kein Weißfisch am Haken......

Ich hoffe nur, dass die Arbeit mich lässt und mir nicht noch einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.

Bis denne

@Urmeltierchen: Noch schiere 3 wOCHEN bis zum Auswurf


----------



## offense80 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Sooo da bin ich wieder...war von Freitag an im Centerpark Bispingen auf einem Hausboot.....seeehr geile Sache. Bericht kommt bei PLZ 2 rein unter "*4 Tage Centerpark Bispingen aus Karpfensicht"*, denn geangelt hab ich auch. Und was soll ich sagen-nicht eine Makrele hab ich gefangen-das geht ja gut los :q... zum Count Down-siehe Signatur grins....bin schon so richtig heiiiiiiß


----------



## Wulli (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Moin, moin!

Das klappt ja mit der Kohle!! Vom Feinsten!#6#6#6

Nun hätten wir ja noch 2 Plätze zu vergeben... Hat noch jemand Interesse? 

Wulli


----------



## pitus02 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

So habe es nun auch endlich geschafft, das Geld is raus. Ich freu mich schon wie saaaauuuuu:q:q|uhoh:


----------



## offense80 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG....... NUR NOCH 

*16 Tage!!! :vik::vik:*


----------



## sunny (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Drücke euch die Daumen, dass die Makros schon da sind #6#6.


----------



## Wulli (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



sunny schrieb:


> Drücke euch die Daumen, dass die Makros schon da sind #6#6.



Ja, das wäre nicht schlecht...

hat jemand was gehört? Sind schon Makrelen gefangen worden?;+;+;+

Wulli


----------



## offense80 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Es könnte losgehen,sie scheinen langsam da zu sein wenn man das hier so sieht

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191943&page=66


----------



## Wulli (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Moin,

das mit den Makrelen wird schon klappen! Hauptsache ist, dass das Wetter mitspielt. Die Tour vor 3 Jahren werde ich nicht vergessen...:q|rolleyes

Es sind noch zwei Plätze zu haben. Ich werde Ende der Woche Egbert die Anzahl durchgeben. Falls noch zwei Personen mit möchten, bitte schnellstens melden!

Gruß|wavey:

Wulli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Warum?
die Tour vor 3 Jahren war doch gut:q

Schöne Butterfahrt mit nen netten Getränk und ohne riechende Fischfinger:q


----------



## offense80 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Das war die Tour vom letzten Jahr lol....allerdings gab es da ja auch noch Public Viewing  und einen grandiosen Sieg von Deutschland - England #v


----------



## Honeyball (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Public Viewing auf 'nem 7"-DVB-T-Empfänger... :q:q:q:m
(aber der Sieg war grandios, stimmt!!!)

Ach Mann, ich beneide Euch:c


----------



## offense80 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Kannst du  nicht irgendwie doch mitkommen? Auch wenn es diesmal kein Fussball gibt grins.....nee im Ernst, echt schade das du nicht kannst :c war so lustig neben dir letztes Jahr


----------



## offense80 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

MAl ne Frage in die Runde....ich könnte günstig Trockeneis besorgen, das hält wesentlich länger als das Eis in den Tetrapacks. Würde es in Beuteln zu je ca. 200-250 Gramm verpacken, die man dann gut zwischen die Makrelen schichten kann. Falls einer Interesse hat bitte bei mir mit Pm melden oder hier im Tread

Liebe Grüße

Michael


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Moin
16 Mai 50 St,Am 10 Juni Hatte ich denn größten Schwarm den ich in meiner bestimmt 20zig Jährigen Macosangelei Gesehen Habe!!!565St in 2 Stunden mit 3 Mann .Dann haben wir aufgehört um die Fische zuversorgen.2Tage Muskelkater in Armen und Beinen.Gesamte Länge von Norderney bis ungefähr mitte Juist ein Riesiger Schwarm Gruß Hermann


----------



## offense80 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Na dann hoffe ich mal, das wir auch einen solchen Schwarm abbekommen, auch als Entschädigung fürs letzte Jahr grins. Dafür verzichten wir dann auch auf Drillinge im Kopf und Public Viewing lol

Leute...... noch

7 TAGE :vik:


----------



## Stingray (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Falls ich was überlesen habe |rolleyes. Wann treffen wir uns am Schiff ???

Gruß Thomas


----------



## offense80 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Moin Thomas,

wir werden hier so gegen 4 Uhr langsam aufbrechen aus Hamburg, um dann in Ruhe hochzufahren. denke mal das wir dann so gegen 6 Uhr da aufschlagen werden. Wir wollen ja schliesslich auch noch was vom "Begrüßungsschluck" von BVBHolle abbekommen :q

5 TAGE und der Rest von heute!!!


----------



## HerrHamster (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Sag mal gibt es hier Leute die aus dem Raum Bremen kommen, oder an Bremen vorbei fahren, weil meine Karre hat seit gesten einen Motorschaden und nun hab ich noch keinen Plan wie ich nach Büsum komme.


----------



## sunny (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Zieht euch wetterfest an. 

Soll ja wohl feucht werden . Nicht, dass ihr euch noch nen Pilz einfangt :q.


----------



## HerrHamster (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Keiner der an Bremen vorbei kommt?


----------



## Wulli (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Moin!

So wie es aussieht, haben wir keine weiteren Mitfahrer...

Dann müssen wir eben die Tour absagen!#q



















Nee mal ernst!

Wir treffen uns, wie gehabt am Boot und gehen alle ZUSAMMEN an Bord! Ich denke eine halbe Stunde vorher wird ausreichen. Die Plätze für uns sind ja reserviert.

Dann also um 6.30h am Anleger!

Bis dann#h#h#h

Wulli

P.S. Habe eben mit Egbert noch mal telefoniert, Makrelen sind ausreichend da! Nun hoffen wir noch, dass Petrus uns hold ist...


----------



## HerrHamster (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Alter ich habe  das gerade nur auf dem Handy gelsen... und da ist echt das Herz in die Hose gerutscht, weil ich nur den ersten Satz lesen konnte.

Wie auch immer... kommt jemannd an Bremen vorbei??


----------



## BVBHolle (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Also wettertechnisch sollten wir Glück 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haben, wenn ich mir so die Vorhersagen anschaue....Helgoland meldet für Sonntag um die 17 Grad und Sonne  :m Der Windfinder komplettiert das ganze mit sehr niedriger Regenwahrscheinlichkeit und Windstärken um die 8-10 Knoten aus West / Südwest  #hUnd das Schlückchen zum Start kühl schon vor sich hin


----------



## offense80 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Das hört sich ja echt alles super gut an, nun mögen die Möven noch mit uns sein, und wir werden eine geile Tour haben.....

Wulli, das war soooo gemein wie du dein letztes Posting geschrieben hast.....ich guck da rauf.... PAAAAANIK....greif schon zum Hörer, scroll scroll......puuuuh....mach das niiie wieder 


Nur noch   2 TAGE     und der Rest von heute :vik:


----------



## urmel23 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Moin,

ich bei leider für diese Jahr raus und zähle dann nicht mehr du den Dinos 

Ein weiterer Bandscheibenvorfall hat mich flachgelegt....

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß und vor allem Erfolg!

@Wulli: du hast PN ;-)

Gruß

urmel


----------



## HerrHamster (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Na dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## BVBHolle (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Auch von mir alles Gute Großer....Vielleicht trifft man sich ja nochmal zum Aal angeln im Speicherkoog....Oder nächsten Monat nach W.-O. zum Brassen würgen......


----------



## offense80 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Von mir auch gute Besserung an dich, schade das du nicht mitkommst. Aber nächstes Jahr bist du sicher wieder dabei


----------



## offense80 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Das mit dem Trockeneis hat sich leider erledigt, da man mir zugesichert hatte, wir können morgen Nachmittag das Eis dort abholen, und ich eben erfahren habe, das wir es HEUTE bis 15 Uhr holen sollen. Da wir bei 10 Kilo dann am Sonntag maximal noch 3 Kilo Rest hätten, habe ich abgesagt. (letztes Jahr klappe es komischerweise, das wir das Eis am Samstag holen konnten)


----------



## goover (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

******* mit dem Eis....

*SAGT MAL.....*

Wie sieht es denn jetzt aus....was brauche ich?

1. Rute ca 2,40

2. ein paar Pilkgewichte 100-150 gramm?

3. 5-6 Makrelenvorfächer?

4. Messer und Zange und Tuch?

5. Gibt es auf dem Kutter ne Kiste?

6. Gibt es auf dem Kutter Eis zum kühlen?

7. Eine Kühlbox für die Rückfahrt?

8. Lasse ich die Kühlbox im Auto?

9. Essen auf dem Boot?

10. Getränke auf dem Boot?

11. Wann sollte man dort sein?

12. wer nimmt mich an die Hand?

DANKE, Holger


----------



## HerrHamster (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

1. Rute ca 2,40 – Ich mags lieber etwas länger

2. ein paar Pilkgewichte 100-150 gramm? – lieber zwischen 150 und 250 Gramm, Stichwort „Strömumg“

3. 5-6 Makrelenvorfächer? – Japp, reicht! Egal welche!

4. Messer und Zange und Tuch? – Japp!

5. Gibt es auf dem Kutter ne Kiste? – Hm,… gute Frage, glaube aber das es welche gab

6. Gibt es auf dem Kutter Eis zum kühlen? - Nein

7. Eine Kühlbox für die Rückfahrt? – Japp, sinnvoll!

8. Lasse ich die Kühlbox im Auto? – Also, ich nehme meine mit!

9. Essen auf dem Boot? – Gibt was aber teuer! 

10. Getränke auf dem Boot? – siehe oben!

11. Wann sollte man dort sein? – Ich bin um 6 da!

12. wer nimmt mich an die Hand? – Kann ich machen!


----------



## urmel23 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> 2. ein paar Pilkgewichte 100-150 gramm? – lieber zwischen 150 und 250 Gramm, Stichwort „Strömumg“


  Pilker ohne Drilling bzw. Birnenbleie....bei Pilkern möglichst welche die nicht taumeln sondern gleich in die Tiefe rauschen. Du willst ja keinen Stress mit dem Nachbarn ;-)


----------



## Skizzza (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

kisten bzw auf der blauort sind es wannen, gibt es an bord reichlich.

Wünsch allen beteiligten viel spaß und erfolg!


----------



## urmel23 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

@Wulli: habe einen Nachrücker für mich gefunden. Meine PN hat sich somit erledigt!  Neuer Mitfahrer: Pit  Gruß  urmel


----------



## goover (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Na dann.....schon mal Danke und bis Morgen....Nacht ;-)


----------



## offense80 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Moin Moin ihr Lieben, wünsch euch allen PETRI HEIL für nachher. Werde jetzt noch in Ruhe meinen Cafe austrinken und dann.....

LET´S GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!

|laola:|laola:


----------



## Honeyball (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Mann, ihr seid jetzt alle auf dem Meer und pumpt euch die Arme wund und ich arme Sau hocke hier zuhause und ärgere mich schwarz!!!


----------



## Wulli (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Mann, ihr seid jetzt alle auf dem Meer und pumpt euch die Arme wund und ich arme Sau hocke hier zuhause und ärgere mich schwarz!!!



Stimmt ganz genau!!

Das war ja wohl die HAMMER-TOUR!!!!!!!!!!

Makrelen ohne Ende Und Sau-Geiles Wetter!!

Wulli


----------



## offense80 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAlter Schwede!!!!!!

24.06.2012 EEEEERSTER!!!! Aber sowas von erster.....wenn bis dahin der Muskelkater weg sein sollte 

Was wir da heute erleben durften war echt kaum zu beschreiben, Makrelen, Makrelen und nochmals Makrelen.....zuerst noch ziemlich kleine, aber als Eggi nach dem dritten Stop dann noch mal gut ne Stunde gefahren ist, wurden auch echt gute Größen gepumpt. Zwischendurch immer wieder Kleine, aber auch echte Kühe. Full House war heute überall zu sehen, und das öfter, als man mal leere Haken aus dem Wasser beförderte. Haben etliche Kleine wieder rein geworfen, meist kam das Blei nicht mal bis zum Grund runter und das Full House war perfekt. Hatte mit 2 Mann geschätzte 350-400 Fische, von denen wir aber nur 108 mitgenommen haben   einige an Bord haben gut und gern ihre 300 mitgenommen. Das war Wahnsinn, Eggi fuhr mit uns in die Hölle...Hölle Hölle Hölle Hölle....


----------



## djoerni (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Sauber! Petri Männer! Und das Wetter scheint ja auch gepasst zu haben!


----------



## sunny (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Das hört sich nach ner Supertour an #6. Petri Heil sag ich da nur.


----------



## BVBHolle (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

So.....wach nach diesem Wahnsinnsritt mit Eggi......Das war gestern mit Abstand das Geilste, was ich auf einem Kutter erleben durfte....Der Ausdruck: " Mit Fisch besackt " trifft es wohl am Besten, was wir gestern mitgemacht haben....Unglaublich, was sich an den Ruten abspielte...Makros ohne Ende....Ich musste zu Hause tatsächlich meine zweite Kühltruhe anschmeißen, da Frauchen am rebellieren war.....Jungs, ich melde mich hiermit schonmal für nächstes Jahr wieder an.....Danke und Ende


----------



## HerrHamster (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

So ich habe es gestern dann auch noch nach Bremen geschafft. 
Es war aber ganz schön voll auf den Straßen!
@Holger
Habt ihrs noch durch den Elbtunnel geschafft? 

Die Tour war der absolute Hammer, ich habe beim Makrelen angeln noch nie soviel zutun gehabt und freue mich schon richtg auf das nächste mal...
Wulli hast schon nen neuen Termin...?


----------



## offense80 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

@HerrHamster

Wenn ich Wulli richtig verstanden habe, soll es der 24.06. sein (Deshalb hab ich mich ja im oberen Posting ja schon angemeldet lol) 
Es war aber auch echt mega Geil. Und die zusätzliche Stunde, die Eggi nach dem 3. Stop gefahren ist, hat echt gezeigt, das er wirklich was von seinem Handwerk versteht, und weiß wo die Großen zu finden sind :m


----------



## FangÜberhaubtNix (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

jo für mich mein erstes mal ,fand ich auch sehr gut,glatze verbrannt weil cappy im auto liegen gelassen 2 mal gekotzt weil mir plötzlich derbe übel wurde und fast geheult weil ich zugucken mußte wie andere U-Boote rausgeholt haben 

ich bin beim nächsten mal auf jedenfall besser vorbereitet und nehme tabletten mit.

im großen und ganzen bin ich auf jedenfall gerne wieder dabei und mit meine 37 fischies die ich rausholen konnte bin ich auch zufrieden.

Gruß noch mal an alle bis zum nächsten mal |wavey:


----------



## Taurinus (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Bilder   ?


----------



## FangÜberhaubtNix (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

kamera zuhause vergessen leider und offense auch


----------



## Taurinus (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

wie groß sind die makrelen eigentlich im durchschnitt gewesen ? cm/gewicht


gruß


----------



## FangÜberhaubtNix (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

meine kleinsten 20- 25 cm (auch die meißten) meine größte knappe 37 cm glaube aber auch schon grössere gesehen zu haben


----------



## Brassenwürger (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Na, das scheint ja wohl ´ne geniale Tour gewesen zu sein, ich ärgere mich maßlos, dass ich nicht mit konnte...

Aber nächstes Jahr...;-)


----------



## sunny (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Ich glaube, ich fahren nicht mehr mit. Jedesmal, wenn ich nicht mit konnte, habt ihr euch besackt. Das will ich euch nicht nehmen :q.


----------



## djoerni (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

das ist doch immer so wenn du dabei bist


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



djoerni schrieb:


> das ist doch immer so wenn du dabei bist


 

Siehste Sunny, djoerni meint das auch.......:m


----------



## Yupii (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



djoerni schrieb:


> das ist doch immer so wenn du dabei bist



da muß ich leider:q zustimmen.


----------



## sunny (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Ist ja gut, hab doch schon geschrieben, das ich nicht mehr mitfahre :q .


----------



## HerrHamster (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon wenn wir noch so eine Tour im Jahr machen? So eine "Dorschtour" auf der Ostsee! Würde das auch organisieren! Nur braäuchte ich ein paar Tipps zur Auswahl des Kutters!


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon wenn wir noch so eine Tour im Jahr machen? So eine "Dorschtour" auf der Ostsee! Würde das auch organisieren! Nur braäuchte ich ein paar Tipps zur Auswahl des Kutters!


 
Hi Alex,

also wenn ich da Zeit habe, bin ich dabei......#6 (gute Idee übrigens!!) Was den Kutter angeht, da würde ich mal an die Einigkeit in Heiligenhafen denken.....|rolleyes, die (der Kapitän) macht im Moment GUT von sich reden, da er keine Entfernung u.s.w. bis zum Fisch scheut....#c.
Wie gesagt, ist nur ein Vorschlag.......


----------



## ziebell (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Moin Moin

Was für eine Tour. DANKE Wulli!!!#6
Wirklich ich hoffe Du machst noch eine lange Zeit weiter. Was haben wir uns mit Fisch besaakt. Und Eggi hatte den richtigen RIECHER.
Das Wetter war so was von gut. Und die ersten Makrelen sind auch schon aus dem Räucherofen gekommen. Super einfach nur ober Affen geil!!! Und wie immer wird uns Urmel23 wohl die Bilder über Rapidshar zum Download bereit stellen.

Der letzte Dino Ziebellhttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=165515&stc=1&d=1309331118


----------



## sunny (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Ist das etwa Wulli auf dem Bild in der Mitte |bigeyes |supergri? Mein lieber Mann, du hast es dir aber gut gehen lassen .


----------



## Wulli (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*



sunny schrieb:


> Ist das etwa Wulli auf dem Bild in der Mitte |bigeyes |supergri? Mein lieber Mann, du hast es dir aber gut gehen lassen .



HALLO!!!  HALLO!!!

Das ist nur etwas unvorteilhafte Kleidung...|bla:|bla:|bla:

Schließlich habe ich ja schon wieder 6 Kilos runter...


Die Räuchermakrelen sehen ja echt legger aus#6

Mal sehen, wann ich zum Räuchern komme.

Wulli


----------



## sunny (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

6 Kilos schon wieder runter |bigeyes, da wird ja die Pasta mit Lachs an Weißweinsahnesoße verrückt :q.


----------



## urmel23 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

moin männers,

scheint ja mal wieder eine gute tour gewesen zu sein.

wer ein paar bilder geschossen hat kann sie mir gerne schicken:

_*kapipirat[ääääät]t-online.de*_

gruß

urmel


----------



## HerrHamster (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Gibts schon Bilder?


----------



## offense80 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Ich hab dieses Jahr leider keine machen können....wer welche hat- BITTE BITTE hier posten


----------



## Striker2111 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Moin Männer!!!

Wie ich hier lesen kann war eure Makrelen Tour ja ein richtiger Erfolg!!!
Frage nebenbei, mit welchem Kutter seit Ihr den raus gefahren???
Ich möchte nämlich im August eine Tour starten und bin total unentschlossen!!!
Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich es mal an der Deutschen Nordseeküste wagen soll, oder ob ich wieder mal nach Scheveningen fahren sol!!!
Hilfe ich bin so ratlos!!!

LG Micha


----------



## sunny (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Erste Seite vom Trööt lesen hilft |supergri.

Die Jungs sind von Büsum mit der Blauort raus.


----------



## urmel23 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Mahlzeit Männers,

hier der Downloadlink für die Bilder der Tour 2011

https://rapidshare.com/files/501714980/AB_Makrelentour_2011.rar

oder alternativ

http://ul.to/564rifvd

klickt bei RS oder UL auf "Free Download", wartet ein paar Sekunden und dann könnt ihr die Bilder downloaden...


----------



## HerrHamster (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Danke!


----------



## offense80 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Klasse Bilder, vielen Dank #6#6#6


----------



## xbsxrvxr (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

moin, werd morgen mit meiner freundin los auf die blauort
die letzten 2 termine sind leider ausgefallen, aber morgen wird´s klappen...
bericht kommt mittwoch.

schönen gruß


----------



## Angelmati (14. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Hey

War jemand die Tage von Büsum auf makrele los?
Gibt es noch was zu holen oder lohnt es nicht mehr?


Gruß


----------



## Angelmati (15. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Keiner los gewesen? oder fahren die Kutter wieder in Laboe?


Für Info dankbar .
Gruß


----------



## HerrHamster (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Wann wollen wir nächstes Jahr los??


----------



## snow (17. November 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

2012 bin ich aber auch mal dabei...mh lecker Makrelen^^


----------



## offense80 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

*frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr wünsch ich allen boardis die auf der makrelentour dabei gewesen sind #6#6#6*


----------



## offense80 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Moin Moin ihr Lieben.....

Weiß einer von euch schon, wie es dieses Jahr mit unserer Tour aussieht?? Findet sie statt?? Ich hoffe doch, da die letzte sooooo geil war #6


----------



## HerrHamster (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Wäre wirklich geil, aber ich habe Wulli schon angeschrieben, allerdings bis jetzt noch keine Antwort erhalten!


----------



## snow (4. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

...diesmal bin ich auch mit von der Partie(y) ....


----------



## offense80 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Moin Moin..... weiß einer von euch inzwischen, wie es dieses Jahr mit der Tour aussieht? Oder sollte es dieses Jahr keine geben??:c


----------



## HerrHamster (16. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Nee, nix gehört! 
Kann nciht mal jemannd Wulli anrufen??


----------



## goover (16. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Notfalls würde ich mich kümmern. Der letzte kümmertet war aufschob Ewigkeiten nicht im Board....

Wer hat denn grundsätzlich Interesse? 
Ich bin zu zweit...


----------



## HerrHamster (16. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Also ich bin auch mit zwei dabei! 
Wulli war das letzte mal am 06.03 online, von daher habe ich da Hoffnung.


----------



## goover (16. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Sorry, als ich letztes mal schaute, war er glaube Ischia Monate nicht mehr online....


----------



## Macker (16. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

nur mal so als Tip wenn Ihr los wollt bucht jetzt in Büsum fährt nur noch ein Schiff.
Die Wochenenden sind tlw schon recht dicht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## offense80 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Hi Holger..... wenn du das organisieren würdest, wäre es echt cool.....Dirk und ich wären auch wieder mit von der Partie :m  ich dann wohl schon als Opa |supergri


----------



## HerrHamster (21. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Hat denn keiner eine Nummer vom Wulli?


----------



## HerrHamster (3. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Hopp ... 

Wie seihts jetzt aus, Wulli kommt nicht ausm Quark und ich möchte eigentlich langsam mal wissen wie und wann das dieses Jahr losgeht.... 

Hat den keiner die Nr von Wulli??


----------



## offense80 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Ich befürchte es wird schon zu spät sein für dieses Jahr aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf das doch noch ein Wunder passiert und entweder Wulli selbst, oder jemand anderes die Sache doch noch in die Hand nimmt.....

Holger (Goover)......wolltest du dich nicht zur Not drum kümmern?? :m


----------



## HerrHamster (3. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Naja, letztes mal wurde das doch auch erst so spät organisiert... 
Aber sonst würde ich das auch begrüßen das Holger das macht!


----------



## HerrHamster (30. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Wie siehts hier jetzt aus??


----------



## offense80 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Ich befürchte, das wird dieses Jahr wohl nichts, da sich hier ja garkeiner zu Wort meldet......schade eigentlich, da es echt cool war mit den Leuten. Werde wohl versuchen im Sommer noch einen Platz bei Ecki zu buchen um nochmal richtig schön die Gestreiften zu jagen.

Oder willst du versuchen noch was auf die Beine zu stellen?


----------



## HerrHamster (30. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Ich werde Ihn jetzt anschreiben! Mache dann die Tage einen neuen Thread auf.


----------



## offense80 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

:m:m:m

Wäre top wenn das noch klappen würde.....dann bist du mein neuer Held :q

Ich kenn mindestens drei Leute die wieder mitfahren würden


----------



## HerrHamster (30. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

Dito! ;D


----------



## HerrHamster (30. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2011 das Original*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3613401#post3613401


----------

